# wood floor



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

we are planning to put in a nice wood floor for the kitchen. the wood was on sale last fall so it's stacked up in the living room, waiting til we have the time to do the job.
I guess my question is, how does one keep it clean? do you polyeurethane (sp?) it so you can mop it? or just sweep and spot mop when spills occur?
thanks.
jd


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Have wood flooring through out our old farm house. Have had an oak floor in our kitchen now for over 14 years and it has worn wonderfully. We did put the polyurethane on it also...I love it. You can drop anything on it..and it won't "dent" the floor. We have a wood stove in the kitchen also that stays on full time from fall to spring so that causes a lot of dirt and wear. Have dogs that trot throught the kitchen a l00 times a day with our muddy boots too. I just take a bucket of warm sudsy water and wash it down just like any other floor. Never thought much about it. Have heard that you should and could wash the floor with vinegar and water only...but ...oops !!!...never had. I have been very pleased with all of my wood floors. Just recently installed a bamboo floor in den so I'll update you all in 14 years on the wear of this. Seems to be working well so far.. So I say..just clean as usual and enjoy it.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Yes, you will need to coat it with *something* in order for it to keep looking nice and be easy to clean. Otherwise, the wood will weather from all the dirt and washing and eventually (all too soon!) you won't be able to get it clean and it will look atrocious.

Talk to the people at the store where you are going to buy product, to find out what they recommend for your situation. You might try several stores to get several opinions.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I had a oak floor laid in my dining room 3yrs ago when i moved here. i ask the guys if they had to put some sort of coating on top and they said no. and they have been at this for years. then someone else told me i would have to clean it with murphys soap. i tried that but couldn't stand the smell. i just clean it with soapy water also. it gets lots of wear. i have to tramp through to get to my bedroom(well, i dont have to but it's quicker) and i dont see any difference from when i had it done. still looks lovely. ~Georgia.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can put an initial coat on the good side before you lay it, then coat the whole thing. The second coat will get into the cracks.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Have you checked to see if it is prefinished? Or is is untreated? If it is untreated you will need to put a poly..


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Mine is pre-finished but I worry about dirt and moisture getting into the cracks. ???


----------

